# The composer trials



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The recent conversation between Mahlerian and Woodduck, as well as Art Rock's suggestion that it should break off into another thread has inspired me to make this thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/8239-there-great-composer-you-88.html

We're going to put composers on trial. People who don't like a certain composer's music will act as the Plaintiff, devotees and fans of that composer will act as the Defendant.

Plaintiffs, state the composer (or piece if you'd like) that you have contention with and explain,* in as much detail as you can, why you don't like the composer's music. Include examples if possible, and please state your dislike of them respectably! I really really don't want this thread to descend into name calling, throw away criticisms ect.* Also, make sure you pick a composer that you are open to liking. If you pick a composer that you have no intention of getting to know better then the exercise is pointless.

Now, Defendents, *in a similar, respectable manner, defend the composer in question. Try to match the Plaintiffs case in terms of detail and include examples if possible.* Talk about the positive aspects of this composer and your way of interpreting their hearing their music so that the Plaintiff may be convinced that the composer's music has its merits (if not personally likeable qualities).

If you must, refer to Mahlerian and Woodduck's great conversation as a guideline for how the conversation might go, in terms of etiquette and what not. Let me repeat,* I really really don't want this thread to descend into name calling, throw away criticisms ect.*


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL. But what alleged crimes have they committed?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> LOL. But what alleged crimes have they committed?


From the way people act around here, it might seem that writing unpleasant music is a crime worthy of death :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

May it please the court, I hereby submit that it is a capital offense to refuse to write music for 4'33.''


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I, KenOC, hereby bring action against Ludwig van Beethoven, currently of Vienna, and request that the court award damages to be paid to me and to all other lovers of classical music for his depredations of music. The particulars, all of which can be supported and which are generally known and agreed, include but are not limited to:

- He has largely discarded the grace and clarity of the great masters, Haydn and Mozart.
- His overbearing earnestness is tiresome and causes headache and nausea.
- He has destroyed the cadenza as a vehicle for improvisation by soloists.
- The difficulty of his music has moved it away from amateur performance and toward professionals, destroying a fine musical culture.
- Above all, he has moved the focus of music from the listener to the composer. This damage is likely to be permanent.

It can be seen that these acts are not simply negligent but are intentional and malign. The damages they have caused are real and significant. Accordingly, on behalf of lovers of music everywhere, I request that the court order due compensation from Herr van Beethoven. This is in addition to whatever criminal penalties the court may, in it wisdom, impose.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm starting to regret wording the OP like I did...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Your Honour (or whatever folks who look like Elgar call your Honor), the defense admits to being unable to refute these substantial and largely legitimate charges brought against his disheveled and surly client. Herr Beethoven requests only that he be permitted to offer, as the aforementioned due compensation, a series of six string quartets, thrown together, he informs his publisher, of "bits and pieces of this and that," which he is quite certain posterity will regard as the greatest, most original and sublime essays ever penned, or ever to be penned, in that medium. I therefore...Er...excuse me, your Honour...A moment with my client, if it please the ...What's that, Ludwig? You say "If that isn't good enough for his Honour, he should take his court and put it..." Where? Oh... Oh, dear me...!

I hereby throw my client on the mercy of the court.


----------

